# Where to ride in and around Frankfurt?



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

I am currently living in Frankfurt, I am having a rough time trying to find either single track or non manicured trails to ride around here.

I know there are some trails about 2 hours away but most of the time that is to far to travel due to my work schedule.

I would like to find something 30 minutes to an hour away to ride.

Anyone that lives near or in Frankfurt have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

The stairs down into the U-Bahn are starting to look like a good idea for some excitement at this point.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

brannonsmith said:


> I am currently living in Frankfurt, I am having a rough time trying to find either single track or non manicured trails to ride around here.
> 
> I know there are some trails about 2 hours away but most of the time that is to far to travel due to my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Here's a couple trails listed on the MTBR Trail Review. The third link is for Trail Reveiws all around Germany. If you really get bored check out the KMC Cycling link in my sig block...Happy Trails!!!

Frankenstein Germany Trail Reviews

Kleine Feldberg Runde im Taunus Germany Trail Reviews

Germany Trail Reviews


----------



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I was actually looking at riding the Frankenstein trail this past weekend, but the more I looked at the pictures I could find it seemed to be mostly road or manicured trails.

Hopefully in Jan when I get back I will have some time to make it out to a few of these places.

Do you currently live in Germany, if so how far from Frankfurt are you?

Thanks.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

brannonsmith said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I was actually looking at riding the Frankenstein trail this past weekend, but the more I looked at the pictures I could find it seemed to be mostly road or manicured trails.
> 
> Hopefully in Jan when I get back I will have some time to make it out to a few of these places.
> 
> ...


I'm just outside of K-town, 1.5-2 hours from Frankfurt, on the edge of the Pfälzerwald where the Single Track seems to never end. The F-Trail is within riding distance from my house...check out the KMC Cycling Forum link below...

It may be to late to sign up but this is a must ride in Apr 2012:

Gsbockbiker

Also, if you do some research on these site's you may find some good Trails in your area:

GPS-Tour.info

GPSies.com - GPS, Tracks, Trails, Tours, Converter: hiking - walking - running - skating - cross skating - handcycle - cycling - racing bike - mountainbiking - motorbiking - enduro/quad - cabriolet - car - nordic Skiing - alpine skiing - randonnee sk


----------

